# Leather holster for my Redhawk 44 Mag



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Jun 9, 2008)

I picked up this Ruger Redhawk last week from Contender. I went to several local gun shops in search of a holster suitable for my hip. I found a nylon Passport but it just wasn't going to get the job done.

I wanted a leather holster and searched pretty heavy online but just couldn't find what I wanted. I have a rather large piece of leather I had made a few axe head sheaths from and begin to wrap it in various ways to see if I had enough to attempt a holster. I grabbed a paper sack and started cutting on it till I had a rough pattern. I then cut the leather and started to work it for fit. I used Gorilla Glue to glue in a tapered rib where the top is to help with the wear from the front ramp and rear sights. I had read about water forming so I soaked the piece, wrapped the gun in wax paper and then wrapped the leather around the gun to form it to it's shape using spring clamps. The clamps worked but caused some marring. I then stuck it in our convection oven at about 175 degrees for 40 minutes to speed dry it. That seem to work very well. I then hand stitched it with a Speedy Stitcher and trimmed / shaped it.
I still have to add the snap and brass stiffener on the thumb break as well as treat it but I'm very happy with my results.

What I need to know is what do I treat it with for a good waterproof but that will not soften it? I need it to keep it's firmness or stiffness. I've read about a mix of hot beeswax and paraffin blended about 50/50 
What's your experience with treating gun leather?


Here's my first holster...


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 9, 2008)

nice job .....


----------



## sharpeblades (Jun 9, 2008)

*pistol holster*

how thick is your leather???I make several pistol holsters every year for myself and a few friends and they turn out pretty good that is a pretty heavy pistol is why i asked how thick the leather was your going to need i thik piece for it to hold up give me a call  when you have time #1-229-322-0495 (that was my mix you read about neetsfoot oil and bees wax and pine pitch,I do just about all my sheaths and holsters in it  PS- i have snaps if you need a couple


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks sharpeblades. I'll give you a buzz this afternoon. 

The leather is about 1/4" thick. When I got this piece a few years back I wanted it thick and durable as my initial project were sheaths for some axe/hatchet heads.

My idea of what I wanted was from this picture...







In the 3rd pic you can see the 'ear' for the thumb break. I want to back it with a stiff piece of brass and use 2 small brads/rivets plus the snap body to hold it in place. Do you have a snap with that type of brass piece? Does that make sence? 

I'm open to all your suggestions.


----------



## sharpeblades (Jun 9, 2008)

*holster*

Give me an address and ill send you a couple of things and see if they will help ; Raleigh


----------



## Handgunner (Jun 13, 2008)

Looks good!  Now send, or do it yourself, some leather engravers or wood burners and have them work their magic on it to give it some "ummph"... 

Nice work!


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Jun 16, 2008)

Handgunner said:


> Looks good!  Now send, or do it yourself, some leather engravers or wood burners and have them work their magic on it to give it some "ummph"...
> 
> Nice work!



A friend loaned me a basic set of leather tools and letter stamps. I'm gonna practice on some scraps then give it a go.

I have enough leather to make another holster for my 6" 686. I'll post pictures when I make it. 

Sharpblades (Raleigh) has been very generous in his offers of knowledge and such, and I'll be using that to hot wax the leather soon using bees wax.

He dips his in a heated/melted pot of wax but I'm going to try a different method  and this site decribes it very well in case any of you want to give it a try. 

How to hotwax leather sheath at your home, with improvised tools.
http://www.outdoors-magazine.com/spip.php?page=article&id_article=192

I'll post some pics when it's done.


----------



## sharpeblades (Jun 16, 2008)

*hot dip knife sheath*

I use a 1/3 mixture of pure bees wax ,neetsfoot oil,pine pitch heated in a crock pot to 250 degrees then dip the sheath in it it, coats the whole sheath in side and out all in one trip (leave it in about 30 to 45 seconds ) then put the lid on the crock pot and let it cool then you are ready for the next time with out any trouble or mess all over the place(you can also add wax shoe polish for different colors)  Sharpeblades  Hope this will help some of you.


----------



## contender* (Jun 16, 2008)

Looks good SMS!!!!!!


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Jul 6, 2008)

*Finishes it.*

I finally got it treated with the beeswax, pine tar, neatsfoot oil mixture. It turned out ok using the heat gun method but is splotchy under the camera flash. It's not so noticeable in regular light. Dipping is the way to go if I were to do this like Sharpblades does. I'm just tinkering around 

Thanks again to Sharpblades. He sent me some large snaps that had a longer post than the ones I had to go thru the leather, stainless steel and snap back. The stainless steel thumb break support is made from a large light switch plate trimmed to fit the leather.

I did stamp my initials on the spine.


----------



## Handgunner (Jul 6, 2008)

Lookin' good!


----------



## sharpeblades (Jul 6, 2008)

Not bad for a frist holster ,keep up the good work


----------



## GAcarver (Oct 10, 2008)

What do you charge for a holster sharpblades?  And can you make one without the gun? do you have blanks that you use?


----------



## sharpeblades (Oct 10, 2008)

*holster*

no i need the pistol , and they run about $45.00  cheaper for the small ones  they are done in heavy leather hot dipped and hand tooled in basket weave pattern


----------



## RNC (Mar 25, 2012)

Some good information in this old thread !


----------

